# TORO 924 power shift trans issues



## Exopthalmos (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello all, new member here looking for help. Thanks in advance. I Bought the above machine last year. I had to rebuild the carb to get it to run properly. Then I did basic maintenance and changed the belts. My problem now is the trans. It will go forward and reverse but I have little control of how well the trans engages/disengages.....very jumpy. I also can not engage neutral well at all, so the machine is always trying to move forward or in reverse. Also when not running I am unable to get neutral so I can roll it around in garage, wheels/trans are always engaged so I have to drag it or put wheels on dollies.

I was looking at the linkage thinking maybe the prior owners lack of maintenance has created slop which is causing the problem, and it does seem loose. I also was wondering if perhaps I have to pull the trans and clean the internals. 

Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## Norwegian (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi,


This sounds like an adjustment issue. This manual may help you getting it all set up correctly:https://www.toro.com/getpub/6935


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The Powershifts as they get older will have condensation build up in the tranny and cause rust issues that prevent proper shifting and engagement of gears, ......the only fix if that is the cause is to remove transmission, take gears, shafts, and washers out on the bench, wire brush them shiny, clean and pack with new lithium grease and re install


----------



## Exopthalmos (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to take out trans and clean up/regrease the internals. The problem I now face is finding the correct repair manual. I opened the link from Norwegian and it does not have my particular model(38547), even though the model and serial number indicate that it should be there. So I went to the Toro site and found the supposed operating manual based on model and serial number but it does not have the 924. I opened the other links which did not correspond to my model/serial number and still could not find a repair guide for my particular 924 model. I am going to try different searches but to date I can not find anything on my model/serial numbers. If all else fails I will use the guide posted above in hopes that the trans is the same for the 824 as the 924.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Exopthalmos said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am going to take out trans and clean up/regrease the internals. The problem I now face is finding the correct repair manual. I opened the link from Norwegian and it does not have my particular model(38547), even though the model and serial number indicate that it should be there. So I went to the Toro site and found the supposed operating manual based on model and serial number but it does not have the 924. I opened the other links which did not correspond to my model/serial number and still could not find a repair guide for my particular 924 model. I am going to try different searches but to date I can not find anything on my model/serial numbers. If all else fails I will use the guide posted above in hopes that the trans is the same for the 824 as the 924.


* All the Transmissions are the same!!!!!!! From The 6-24's to the 11-32's. *


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

One of our members Sblg43 has a youtube series about disassembling cleaning and assembling the Powershift Tranny.....also the service manual is a must!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a service manual posted by member dbert, thank you .


http://dbert.com/pdf/492-0354_Toro_Power_Shift_Snowthrower_SM_Pt1_Sec_1.pdf


youtube videos by Sblg43, thank you.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Before You tear it apart, Take a Heat Gun and Warm up the Transmission. Then Try it.


----------



## Exopthalmos (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks again all. I bought. this blower for $220 and have put ~$60 into it to get it running right(carb rebuild and new belts). Trans will be a few more hours tinkering and $15 for the lube and hopefully I will have a good blower for this winter. I also plan on changing the lube in the auger drive as well.

Grunt thanks for the video link, watched them all and it seems very doable. Just have to figure out how to drop the trans out of blower(always easier to take apart then put back together!).

Powershift93, do you know why it seems hard to find examples of the 924? Was it just a short run version of this model line?


----------



## Exopthalmos (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the help everyone, I believe I have resolved the trans issue. I took apart the shift linkage and adjusted it. It is now shifting in all gears and neutral functions as well. I guess the prior owner was not keen on doing basic maintenance and periodic adjustments. As I was assessing how to drop the trans I played with the linkage and found that it did shift into other gears when I manipulated the shift lever linkage. I the sprayed PB blaster on linkage connection and adjustments nuts and bolts and proceeded to tighten/adjust it. Once I had taken up the slack I found that it shifted correctly. Put the wheels back on and gave it a go and was pleasantly surprised to find the issue resolved. 

I am amazed at how some people will neglect a machine to the point where they just buy a new one because the old one does not function properly. I guess it plays in my favor as now I have a nice machine on the cheap instead of forking over a lot of hard earned money on a new one.

I also changed the auger gear oil, by the looks of the oil I am guessing it is what came with the machine. geez.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Glad it worked out for you...the Powershift is a great blower.


----------



## bbakernbay (Jan 2, 2021)

What year was the Powershift 924 Model 38547 manufactured


----------

